# Fractal Grafiken mit Photoshop



## wolfskind (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt einer von euch eine Möglichkeit mit Photoshop Fractal Grafiken zu erstellen.
Für alle die nicht wissen was dies ist: Klick .
Es gibt zwar Programme mit denen ich solche Grafiken erzeugen kann aber meistens sind diese nicht so toll zu bedienen, bzw. sind die meisten Programme einfach schrott 

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben oder wisst ihr ein gutes Programm zum erzeugen dieser Bilder

mfg

Wolfskind


----------



## AlexSchur (19. Mai 2005)

C++ und selber programmieren würde ich sagen


----------



## Spaga (19. Mai 2005)

Es gibt ein Fraktalprogramm, das wirklich geniale Fraktalbilder in 3D erstellen kann.
http://www.xenodream.com
Es ist zwar sicher nicht einfach zu bedienen, aber die Gallerien zeigen, was alles damit zu erstellen ist. 

Gruss 
Spaga


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Ein Fraktal-Plugin für Photoshop ist mir leider nicht bekannt (jedenfalls kein kostenloses), allerdings gibt es von chaospro eine schöne Freeware:
http://www.chaospro.de/download.html


----------

